# Guidance Needed



## scarlettcm (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello - 
We have a pumpkin patch and corn maze operation. We are looking to make a new hay attraction for our guests. We have around 180+ acres of fescue that my brother in law cuts and round bales. It is not fancy hay or treated or tested, just some hay that we sell to some local cattle folks.

Anyway, I'd like to get the large square bales to make some different hay structures similar to the image I have attempted to attach. 
Looking for any quality hay, any type, won't be using it to feed. Anyone have any recommendations on how to make this happen?

What I have done so far: posted on craigslist for old hay any shape or size also posted an ad for big / large square bales (rare in this region, I think).
What I am willing to do: borrow or lease a square baler from someone, pay someone to come in and do it, drive and pick it up, have it delivered.
What I wish could happen: I could find someone with old moldy large square bales who wants to get rid of them for cheap or lease a large square baler somehow.

Do y'all have any ideas on how to make something like this happen?
Thank you!
Scarlett
View attachment 1966


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Scarlett, I would look for hay producers on your stae ag website and find out who does large squares. Do you want this for a fall theme? If so, maybe you could rent the bales including hauling in and out and let the producer pick them up in late fall after your season is over. Just some off the cuff thoughts. I would think that old moldy bales would not be good around children but you have not explained how you would be using the hay. Mike


----------



## scarlettcm (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you, Mike! 
I hadn't thought of renting the bales. Also, I could purchase them and then just sell them afterward. 
As far as how we would be using it - I attached a picture of a straw castle to my earlier post. Not sure if you were able to see it in the post. The guest would not be in direct contact with them as they would be large structures that would be viewed while on our hayride. The structures would be a giant tractor, a big teddy bear, a castle and whatever else I can think of. If you google "giant straw teddy bear" you can get an idea of what I am talking about. I was hoping the castle picture would show up - it sure is impressive! 
Thanks again for your feedback, rental is a really good idea and I will run it by some of the large square bale producers I have been in contact with. Maybe they would be receptive to this.
Large square bale harvesters are few and far between in this area - rounds are most common here. Those who do large squares grow their hay for the big expensive horse farms in the Kentucky region. They have a lot of money invested in their product which makes it cost prohibitive for my use. 
I may just need to use small square bales and use a lot of them. 
Thank you again for your feedback - I appreciate the new idea!
Scarlett



NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Scarlett, I would look for hay producers on your stae ag website and find out who does large squares. Do you want this for a fall theme? If so, maybe you could rent the bales including hauling in and out and let the producer pick them up in late fall after your season is over. Just some off the cuff thoughts. I would think that old moldy bales would not be good around children but you have not explained how you would be using the hay. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Scarlett, There are big round bale design contest around the country every year. You could google and get some ideas. Your fescue would make a good candidate for your required rounds. Have it custom baled. Best of luck, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Where are you located? I come seem to almost always have some garbage hay every year or have people asking me where to get rid of some.


----------

